# Splish Splash I May Need A Bath!



## partsguy (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, with the tank and tail light lense (x2 now!) on their way, I've found what horn I need (its common apparantly), and I've got a lead on a rack, I think its about to time to finish my Silver Jet project. Below is the last pic of the bike, hasn't changed since due to my parts quest, now slowly coming to an end. I can tell it used to be quite the ride back in the 70s! Spray painted, yes, but it had class. The tips of the frame and fork remained chrome while the rest of the frame and fork were painted white and the tank and gaurd painted red.

But sitting in a barn for 30 years did not do it justice. It is now 2012 and that old paint has to go! I've tried to remove spray paint previously (on another bike, a long time ago) and it was a pain in the azz then and I'm sure it still is now. I'd like to know the most efficient method (cost in mind too, I'm a cheapskate for good reason) for getting this stuff off. The tank doesn't matter, I've got another on the way and I'll putting the two together for a functional and better looking tank. The only thing I need to save is the chainguard, the decal is still underneath and it is not reproduced, but the frame decals are and its not like there is anything left of them I'm sure.

I'm thinking a bath in paint stripper might be good for the frame and fork? But I would need to put it in something large, say a small kiddie pool? The only problem is, paint stripper is very acidic and can eat through plastics. Having it blasted just has me seeing dollar signs. So, I'm open to tips. The chrome I can tell is saveable and so that needs to be kept in mind, its the paint I need to remove. Thanks for any help!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 13, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> Well, with the tank and tail light lense (x2 now!) on their way, I've found what horn I need (its common apparantly), and I've got a lead on a rack, I think its about to time to finish my Silver Jet project. Below is the last pic of the bike, hasn't changed since due to my parts quest, now slowly coming to an end. I can tell it used to be quite the ride back in the 70s! Spray painted, yes, but it had class. The tips of the frame and fork remained chrome while the rest of the frame and fork were painted white and the tank and gaurd painted red.
> 
> But sitting in a barn for 30 years did not do it justice. It is now 2012 and that old paint has to go! I've tried to remove spray paint previously (on another bike, a long time ago) and it was a pain in the azz then and I'm sure it still is now. I'd like to know the most efficient method (cost in mind too, I'm a cheapskate for good reason) for getting this stuff off. The tank doesn't matter, I've got another on the way and I'll putting the two together for a functional and better looking tank. The only thing I need to save is the chainguard, the decal is still underneath and it is not reproduced, but the frame decals are and its not like there is anything left of them I'm sure.
> 
> I'm thinking a bath in paint stripper might be good for the frame and fork? But I would need to put it in something large, say a small kiddie pool? The only problem is, paint stripper is very acidic and can eat through plastics. Having it blasted just has me seeing dollar signs. So, I'm open to tips. The chrome I can tell is saveable and so that needs to be kept in mind, its the paint I need to remove. Thanks for any help!




Quick and easy way is propane torch and wire brush.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 13, 2012)

*resto tips*

Stephen,
I'm new to the resto scene but had the same questions a while ago. Here is what I was told:

removing paint...paint thinner, easy off oven cleaner, acid baths and of course a torch. Then there is blasting, which does cost money.
I have tried the easy off method and for the most part it works. I was told recently that the torch method works well and there is little fumes. I haven't tried that yet.
the cleaners will require gloves and a plastic scraper. The orch requires razors or scrapers as well.

Clening the chrome....0000 steel wool works wonders.

Cleaning and saving decals are an issue. The torch and the cleaner will eat them up. Do not use the steel wool on them, I learned the hard way.

Love the bike and can't wait to see the results. I have an Eldorado that is so similar to your Silver Jet.

















here is an interesting spin on the plastic chromed top rail tips, which I think is cool....just in case you can't get the lights to work


----------



## partsguy (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool! The rack I currently have is indeed correct for other Huffys, such as the Eldorado, Camaro, etc. Its funny that I consider Huffy to be the "Ford" of Classic Bikes, yet many have GM names, LOL!

The Eldorado and Silver Jet, along with many other Huffys, were built on the same "Rail" platform and with enough money, you can clone just about anything. The Silver Jet (and it's Monark Silver King brother) were basically the deluxe/luxury models; all chrome frame, fork, and tank and chaingaurd trim. The horn and light combo tank, two-tone seat, springer rack, tail light, and basically anything that was optional on lower end models came standard. I have heard rumors that it did have the option of ordering a Bendix two-speed kickback, though I have yet to see one.

My usual trick to cleaning is No. 7 Rubbing Compound, which is getting harder to find. Long time members here probably know by now that I almost swear by it. The down fall is, when it comes to bikes like this, its effectiveness is zero to none when you consider how much you use and the time in it. I'll try the oven cleaner on the frame, I'll have to experiment with the chaingaurd.


----------

